# High school kids and not getting paid



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

As we all know, as Uber drivers we cannot pick up anyone under the age of 18 unless they have an adult guardian. I'm getting tired of going to pick up a pax only to find out it's a high school student. If they cancel the call within five minutes we don't get paid a cancellation fee which I find very unfair. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Unaccompanied minors are a constant problem and the source of a lot of discussion on this board. You can report the account as fraudulent use and fight for a cancellation fee. 

You're right not to take them. It's a stupid risk because they're not covered by Uber's insurance if there's an accident.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

FL_Dex said:


> Unaccompanied minors are a constant problem and the source of a lot of discussion on this board. You can report the account as fraudulent use and fight for a cancellation fee.
> 
> You're right not to take them. It's a stupid risk because they're not covered by Uber's insurance if there's an accident.


I keep fighting and they keep denying. I actually emailed the Principal at the high school explaining that unaccompanied minors CANNOT use Über. It's a school in an affluent area. I always report the account as a safety issue but have no idea if Über follows through.


----------



## Pearlina (Oct 18, 2016)

ibeam23 said:


> As we all know, as Uber drivers we cannot pick up anyone under the age of 18 unless they have an adult guardian. I'm getting tired of going to pick up a pax only to find out it's a high school student. If they cancel the call within five minutes we don't get paid a cancellation fee which I find very unfair. Anyone else having this problem?


I was in pax app and requested an uberpool to test whether my driver account was active (uber recently has added two vehicle selections for same car for XL only and I assume pool requests-don't understand it at all). Anyway I got made a pool request and canceled it immediately less than 15 seconds and was charged a cancellation fee on Pax app .. I have never once as a driver got a cancellation fee after a person cancels within a minute. Do you think this driver was given anything on the cancellation I am guessing uber is now pocketing this fee directly. Uber practices are getting more and more corrupted


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I've gotten a $1.50 cancellation fee when a pax cancels their poo request after I text them I don't accept ride requests from minors. There doesn't seem to be a time limit.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Pearlina said:


> I was in pax app and requested an uberpool to test whether my driver account was active (uber recently has added two vehicle selections for same car for XL only and I assume pool requests-don't understand it at all). Anyway I got made a pool request and canceled it immediately less than 15 seconds and was charged a cancellation fee on Pax app .. I have never once as a driver got a cancellation fee after a person cancels within a minute. Do you think this driver was given anything on the cancellation I am guessing uber is now pocketing this fee directly. Uber practices are getting more and more corrupted


Absolutely shocking...


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm sitting in my car, parked and on line. Apparently the local high school year is letting out and I keep getting ping after ping. I've accepted each one and immediately sent out my "if you are under 18" text. Five seconds later they cancel. I'm hoping these entitled kids try using Poo because if they cancel it they are charged $2 and I get $1.75 each time for doing nothing.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Option is to wait the 5 mins and get the no-show. Hurts their hip pocket.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Grand said:


> Option is to wait the 5 mins and get the no-show. Hurts their hip pocket.


My experience has been that the more savvy pax will dispute the cancellation fee and Über almost always refunds them and takes the money from us drivers. It's a game they play.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

ibeam23 said:


> My experience has been that the more savvy pax will dispute the cancellation fee and Über almost always refunds them and takes the money from us drivers. It's a game they play.


Luckily that issue is addressed here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber should just allow like 14 and up...

I can not for the life of me figure this out, i have taken so many unaccompanied minors over the years in a taxi that i can firmly say (as long as you have a camera) they are SOOO much easier to deal with than drunks...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber should just allow like 14 and up...
> 
> I can not for the life of me figure this out, i have taken so many unaccompanied minors over the years in a taxi that i can firmly say (as long as you have a camera) they are SOOO much easier to deal with than drunks...


I've never had a problem with a single underage kid riding either. However with two or more the likelihood of problems increases a bit. Still in 10 years of professional driving I can only think of one or two incidents involving minors. For the mot part it is as you say.

The big problem right now with rideshare is the insurance question.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

With minors always drive around the corner and do cancel no show. Fraudulent rider will not get you a cancel fee


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Heck, is it even legal to ask the age of the rider? And even then, they will lie.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Heck, is it even legal to ask the age of the rider? And even then, they will lie.


Yup the terms of service says you may need to provide identification


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just wait until passengers start disguising minors as service animals.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I've never had a problem with a single underage kid riding either. However with two or more the likelihood of problems increases a bit.


Last one i remember is just a runner on a $12 or $13 ride.

Luckily in Orlando it's my right to demand payment in advance for any reason. I can even overshoot as long as i'm willing to refund the difference of the meter.

SAVES A LOT of problems.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> I'm sitting in my car, parked and on line. Apparently the local high school year is letting out and I keep getting ping after ping. I've accepted each one and immediately sent out my "if you are under 18" text. Five seconds later they cancel. I'm hoping these entitled kids try using Poo because if they cancel it they are charged $2 and I get $1.75 each time for doing nothing.


Careful with this. That's considered bad behavior (preditory) by uber. And could get you deactivated if you make it a habit of going and sitting by a school at let out for the possible easy fee payments.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Careful with this. That's considered bad behavior (preditory) by uber. And could get you deactivated if you make it a habit of going and sitting by a school at let out for the possible easy fee payments.


Totally not my style as I'd rather spend my time driving non-fraudulent pax from point A to point B. No money in cancellation fees.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Totally not my style as I'd rather spend my time driving non-fraudulent pax from point A to point B. No money in cancellation fees.


Good  just keeping an eye out for fellow drivers. Didn't mean anything insulting by my post, apologies if you took it as such.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Good  just keeping an eye out for fellow drivers. Didn't mean anything insulting by my post, apologies if you took it as such.


No offense taken! I look out for my fellow drivers too.

I'm just tired of driving to a pax to find out it's a bratty 15 year old who tells me his mommy says it's okay and when I refuse I'm called every dirty name in the book!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> No offense taken! I look out for my fellow drivers too.
> 
> I'm just tired of driving to a pax to find out it's a bratty 15 year old who tells me his mommy says it's okay and when I refuse I'm called every dirty name in the book!


You and me both. Haha. The best was last week when since I refused to take little princess and her female friend the mother text me saying that I must be on the pedophile list since I couldn't take them along with other nicities.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> With minors always drive around the corner and do cancel no show. Fraudulent rider will not get you a cancel fee


I never used any other but pax no show. Is good to know they don't pay them cancelations.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber should just allow like 14 and up...
> 
> I can not for the life of me figure this out, i have taken so many unaccompanied minors over the years in a taxi that i can firmly say (as long as you have a camera) they are SOOO much easier to deal with than drunks...


Yes, I agree. If they are old enough to baby sit, they should be able to take an Uber by themselves.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FL_Dex said:


> Unaccompanied minors are a constant problem and the source of a lot of discussion on this board. You can report the account as fraudulent use and fight for a cancellation fee.
> 
> You're right not to take them. It's a stupid risk because they're not covered by Uber's insurance if there's an accident.


Beginning to think start the trip, tell them you can't take them after asking how old they are, drive to the destination without them and let them cancel themselves.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> I'm sitting in my car, parked and on line. Apparently the local high school year is letting out and I keep getting ping after ping. I've accepted each one and immediately sent out my "if you are under 18" text. Five seconds later they cancel. I'm hoping these entitled kids try using Poo because if they cancel it they are charged $2 and I get $1.75 each time for doing nothing.


text them to use Uber poo


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Beginning to think start the trip, tell them you can't take them after asking how old they are, drive to the destination without them and let them cancel themselves.


Bad idea.


----------

